# FreeNAS share not showing in Windows 8.1 but does on ipad



## DrPips (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi All,

Just set up my first attempt at FreeNas (9.2.1.9) accessing the machine from a laptop running windows 8.1. 
The machine I'm using for FreeNas only has 2GB of RAM and for that reason I've set it up using UFS rather than ZFS. I've set everything up right (I think, followed 3 or 4 guides which pretty much say the same thing.) Only problem is that I can't find the CIFS share on the laptop. I've checked that the workgroup is correct, but they are. I would accept that I've done something wrong and start again, but I can see the share on my ipad through Goodplayer.

I'm guessing as Windows can't see it but ipad can then it's a Windows problem?

The motherboard is an Asrock am2nf6g-vsta.

Thanks,

Dom


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi, 

I don't think that this is a motherboard problem, it is definitely a permissions problem. I am going to start with the really dumb questions first, is CIFS enabled on the nas?


----------

